# Fireball korea detail bmw m135i



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Today I was lucky enough to have a go at using some products not avaliable to the UK yet. A company called fireball korea

Products used

Car pro reset to remove previous wax
Rewashed with fireball premium shampoo
Snow foamed with premium active snow foam
Iron burner for fallout remover and wheels
Clayed with chemical guys light claybar and lube
Machined with orange hex logic and v36
Dried with twisted drying towel
Coated in aegis to protect the paint
Ultimate tire wax to dress tyres





After snow foam


Iron burner


Drying towel


Ultimate tire wax


Finished product







I really like the products they were all simple to use and gave great result hopefully they'll be available soon

Thanks gordon


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Liking that mate


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Great finish fella, looks lovely:thumb:

This Fireball stuff seems to be good


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> Great finish fella, looks lovely:thumb:
> 
> This Fireball stuff seems to be good


The stuff is amazing bud really top quality,better than a few uk based companies


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, nice products, nice colour, well done.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

How did you find the Iron Burn as this is cheaper than Iron X where I am.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely work on the Beema, nice car too, I wonder who will stock the fireball?


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Anybody seems a lot of similiarties with gyeon and fireball products? Fireball premium twist drying towel is the same as Gyeon silk dryer ( 100% except the color) , and that fireball tire wax looks a lot like Gyeon Tire? Beautiful car and great job btw


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

FallenAngel said:


> Anybody seems a lot of similiarties with gyeon and fireball products? Fireball premium twist drying towel is the same as Gyeon silk dryer ( 100% except the color) , and that fireball tire wax looks a lot like Gyeon Tire? Beautiful car and great job btw


It is similar but the prices of gyeon is shocking and there are a few differences between their products as I have tire and fireball tire


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely work on the Beema, nice car too, I wonder who will stock the fireball?


cleanandshiny very soon man 
btw car looks nice


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and looks like the products done a great job


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

bazz said:


> great job fella and looks like the products done a great job


Products are fantastic buddy really great to use


----------

